# A 5* rating disappeared! How did that happen?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK. I can't figure this out...so I'm posting this here to see if anyone can solve this mystery for me.

Yesterday....I only gave 2 rides. The first one was a NEWBIE that I had to help to explain how the Uber Rider's APP worked. 
After the ride was over...I ended the trip. I spent about 5 minutes with him (OFF the clock) to explain various features concerning the app and how to request rides, etc. 
Of course, being the helpful person I am...I 'demonstrated' how to submit a 5* rating.  I tapped the 5th star and then tapped SUBMIT. Anyway, he gives me a tip after explaining how tips are NOT included in the fare...and then he is on his merry way....thanking me for the enjoyable ride, etc. 

So...I go to my waiting spot, go online...and sure enough...there is my 5* rating for the day. 

Shortly after, I get another ping for a long ride at 1.5 surge to a location 1 hr south of me....I accepted. After the ride was over, I headed home and called it a day.

Today, I wake up and check my 1 day rating to see if I got rated by the 2nd rider....and NOW...my rating is 0.0 for the last 2 trips!

Explain to me....how did the 5* rating disappear? Did the first rider delete the 5* rating? Can he do that? I can't think of another explanation.  Anyone know the answer?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Somebody robbed your stars! 
Bastids!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Yesterday I dropped off a new rider at the SD airport. I walked him through the rating system and saw him hit SUBMIT on the 5 star rating. Yep,not showing on my dashboard either. I have written to them and asked them to call me a liar. They then said give them the trip number and they will check. I also did another recent airport drop off and that rating never showed and I had walked them through it as well. I have asked UBER if the geo fence might have something to do with it. But amzaing how many rides have not been rated lately. And they all seem to happen after a great ride and PAX.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

You can see your daily rating unless you have completed about 5 trips


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

zMann said:


> You can see your daily rating unless you have completed about 5 trips


I don't understand this statement. Unless 'can' was supposed to say 'can't'....but even then, I don't understand. Yes, you CAN see your 1 day rating....even if you only had ONE trip.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yesterday I dropped off a new rider at the SD airport. I walked him through the rating system and saw him hit SUBMIT on the 5 star rating. Yep,not showing on my dashboard either. I have written to them and asked them to call me a liar. They then said give them the trip number and they will check. I also did another recent airport drop off and that rating never showed and I had walked them through it as well. I have asked UBER if the geo fence might have something to do with it. But amzaing how many rides have not been rated lately. And they all seem to happen after a great ride and PAX.


]
POST #3/frndthDuvel: Emperor A••hat's
favourite IT Minions, the "Thought Police"
areExercising MindControl through Chaos!

TinFoil Bedecked Bison, chortling.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

can't

Your daily rating will show 0.0 until you complete X number of trips (I have heard differing numbers for 'X')

I have verified this on multiple occasions.

If you something did show up for you, it was probably a fluke...

g


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

gaj said:


> Your daily rating will show 0.0 until you complete X number of trips (I have heard differing numbers for 'X')
> 
> I have verified this on multiple occasions.
> 
> If something did show up for you, it was probably a fluke.


OK. It took a few minutes for me to wrap my brain around this explanation....but I think I understand. Since YESTERDAY, when I checked the 1 day rating....it was showing 6 rides, which included Tuesdays rides....but at that time, the only one that showed up was the 5* rating that I KNEW had just been entered. So today, since I've only completed 2 rides in the last 24 hrs....it isn't showing up? OK. I understand. But what is the purpose of this? Why have the '1 day' option.....if it isn't TRULY ONE DAY? I think if you only give ONE ride a day...the rating should still show up.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

There is a delay between a rating being submitted and it reflects into your account. It is deliberately done so to try to create a smoke screen so we cannot figure out who gave us a bad rating.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> There is a delay between a rating being submitted and it reflects into your account. It is deliberately done so to try to create a smoke screen so we cannot figure out who gave us a bad rating.


I did not know this.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> There is a delay between a rating being submitted and it reflects into your account. It is deliberately done so to try to create a smoke screen so we cannot figure out who gave us a bad rating.


Great answer thanks!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Just wait man, even weirder shit will happen....


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

gaj said:


> can't
> 
> Your daily rating will show 0.0 until you complete X number of trips (I have heard differing numbers for 'X')
> 
> ...


I gave a single ride yesterday. I watched the new rider enter 5 and hit submit. Did not show. I got home today from giving just 3 rides and checked my dashboard. It showed 3 rides 0 rating. about 2 hours later I checked again,it now shows 4 rides, 5 rating. Perhaps here in the SD area it is 3 rides before a rating is shown.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I gave a single ride yesterday. I watched the new rider enter 5 and hit submit. Did not show. I got home today from giving just 3 rides and checked my dashboard. It showed 3 rides 0 rating. about 2 hours later I checked again,it now shows 4 rides, 5 rating. Perhaps here in the SD area it is 3 rides before a rating is shown.


yeah not exactly sure of the #, but its definitely more than 1 ride
otherwise like people said you would know who gave you a bad rating
one of Uber's main objectives is to never let you know which pax rated u what


----------



## TimothyOKC (Jun 21, 2015)

A rider from another day may have just rated you. Riders can rate you anytime after their ride and up to the time they take another. So it could be a week or two days etc.


----------

